

Javolution, a High Performance Java API - javinpaul
http://javolution.org/

======
shawnmorel
Javolution has been around for a LONG time. I'm not sure hoe many of its ideas
have made it directly into the hotspot implementation. As far as I can tell it
never took off because it was a little too different and the hotspot jit and
GC have continually gotten faster.

